# Como conectar un motor de porton corredizo



## Covertal (Mar 28, 2015)

Buenas, necesito saber como conectar un motor de portón corredizo a la placa de control SEG, este motor fue llevado a rebobinar y quiero conectarlo, puesto que no fui yo el que lo desconecto no tengo el esquema de como estaba, encontré buscando las instrucciones y al probarlo en un sentido de giro fue normal al cambiar salto el fusible, algo hice mal, envío fotos de la conexión y diagrama.
Gracias desde ya por su atención, en otro momento me fueron de gran ayuda para la construcción de un amplificador de 400w. el cual me da muchas satisfacciones. ...



aqui van las conecciones


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2015)

fijate si te sirve la siguiente info fijate en la pag 5


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Coincide con el de Panda 

Si no veo mal :

- El capacitor en los dos de la izquierda
- La linea electrica en los dos de la derecha
- De los tres del medio , en el conector del medio un gris y un celeste juntos , un gris a la derecha y un celeste a la izquierda.

A lo sumo puede andar al reves , está cerca de la llave de corte para probarlo .


----------



## Covertal (Mar 28, 2015)

Gracias pandacba por acudir tan rapidamente, entiendo el coneccionado lo que no se es donde colocar el cable de arranque, tengo 4 cables azul comun, azul arranque, 2 marrones para sentido giro, probando el motor directo sin la plaqueta va todo bien intercambiando los cables marrones, ahora en la plaqueta coloco comun al centro, marrones para avance y retroceso, el capacitor, y me sobra el de arranque, donde lo conecto, en cual de los extremos del cap..



Gracias Dosmetros, pero sigo con la misma duda donde va el cable de arranque, mando otra foto de las conecciones.
Y muchas gracias por la rapidez.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola amigo, siguiendo tu esquema de conexión, para cambiar el sentido de giro, sólo tienes que desconectar el cable marrón que conectas a línea y conectar ahora el cable azul(arranque) a dicha línea. Sin modificar la conexión de condensador.  Los cables conectados entre sí al común, los dejas cómo está. Sube otro esquema antes de probar el cambio de giro.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2015)

Si no mantuvieron los colores o los identificaron estamos en problemas, momentaneamente, ya que el original el azul era comun y el cable negro y blando son para el sentido de giro.
ahora vamos a solucionarlo, en ese motor los dos bobinados son iguales, con un tester identifca cual cable midiendolo con los otros dos tiene la ressitencia mas baja ese sera el comun los otros dos son el sentido de giro los colocas donde ivan los cables negro y blanco, lo unico que puede pasar es que gire al reves. en ese caso los invertis y listo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

1º -  Desconectas el capacitor del motor y lo conectas SOLO en tornillos 1 y 2. 

2º - Azul Comun y Marron Común JUNTOS al tornillo del medio , el numero 4.

3º - Cable Marrón que antes tenía el capacitor y ahora quedó suelto , al tornillo número 3.

4º - El cable Azul Arranque que antes estaba con el capacitor y ahora está suelto , al tornillo número 5.

5º - La alimentación a los tornillos 6 y 7 .

Si funcionara al revés , o sea que en lugar de subir , baja , solo intercambias entre ellos los dos cables marrones.

Saludos !

Ver el archivo adjunto 127250

Ver el archivo adjunto 127251


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2015)

te comento tu duda sobre el cable de arranque,  puede que trabaje con el bobiando de arranque permanente o que no, de todas maneras de eso se encarga el equipo, por eso el capactor esta colocado en dos bornes  según el sentido de giro el equipo lo conecta a uno u otro cable, por eso te decia que tienen el bobinado igual, ahora a no ser que lo hayan bobinado como los viejos motores, para que solo sirva de impulso de arranque
Para trabajar de esa menera ambos bobinados deben medir lo mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2015)

Calculeo que hicieron los bobinados iguales e idénticos.

En caso que zumbe y le falte fuerza , intercambias el cable del tornillo 3 por el del 5 y viceversa


----------



## Covertal (Mar 29, 2015)

Hola dosmertros, como dice pandacba, los bobinado no miden lo mismo, envío croquis de como esta la cosa ahora funcionando sin plaqueta de control, y el cable azul de arranque no tiene que ir directo solo a través del cap. lo único que se puede hacer es cambiar de posición los marrones para el cambio de giro. 
Estoy pensando que el bobinado no lo dejaron como estaba original.
Gracias a todos, espero poder solucionarlo.

Hola dosmertros, como dice pandacba, los bobinado no miden lo mismo, envío croquis de como esta la cosa ahora funcionando sin plaqueta de control, y el cable azul de arranque no tiene que ir directo solo a través del cap. lo único que se puede hacer es cambiar de posición los marrones para el cambio de giro. 
Estoy pensando que el bobinado no lo dejaron como estaba original.
Gracias a todos, espero poder solucionarlo.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola amigo, siguiendo tu esquema de conexión, para cambiar el sentido de giro, sólo tienes que desconectar el cable marrón que conectas a línea y conectar ahora el cable azul(arranque) a dicha línea. Sin modificar la conexión de condensador.  Los cables conectados entre sí al común, los dejas cómo está. Sube otro esquema antes de probar el cambio de giro.



Hola Gudino, de la forma que esta bobinado este motor no permite colocar el arranque directo, solo a travez del cap. ver figuras en coment.nº 10.
a seguir pensando 
Muchas gracias
Alberto


----------



## pandacba (Mar 29, 2015)

Entonces lo bobinaron mal, ambas bobinas tiene que ser iguales para esa aplicación el azul tiene que ser el comun  ya que para que gire para un lado y otro en un momento una bobina ea trabajo y la otra auxiliar, en el otro momento(sentido) se invierten de alli la necesidad que sean iguales, como la bobina de trabajo es la que esta más arriba, la podrian rebobinar igual que la otra, si no en un sentido funcionara y en el otro fallara, no hay forma de solucionarlo solo rebobiando, si estuvieran los cuatro terminarles independientes se podria intentar un artilugio al no estar es imposible

Es un error muy común de los bobinadores,


----------



## Covertal (Mar 29, 2015)

Gracias pandacba, mañana voy al bobinador, espero no tener que pelearme, un abrazo, Alberto


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 29, 2015)

Covertal dijo:


> espero no tener que pelearme, un abrazo, Alberto



No, eso no puede ser ni siquiera lo ultimo que debes hacer, explícale pacientemente al bobinador lo que sucede y el te ayudara a solucionar el problema, vas a ver que todo saldra bien


----------



## jwc (Mar 29, 2015)

Te lo bobinaron mal, le quitaron alambre a las bobinas de arranque, las resistencias de los bobinados de arranque y trabajo deben ser iguales o parecidas.Saludos.


----------



## Covertal (Mar 29, 2015)

Bueno Ferchito, me calmo, despues les cuento, gracias jwc, hasta luego


----------



## Covertal (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola a todos, volvió el bobinado, después de una "charla" con el bobinador, lo dejo como tiene que ser, invierte en ambas puntas del capacitor, lo arme con la plaqueta y joya con los controles, lo único que los fines de carrera son a imán, acercándole un imán a uno de ellos corta en cualquier sentido que valla el otro no corta, tal vez tenga que ser así, vamos a ver como va cuando lo coloque en el portón el fin de semana. les agradezco la gran ayuda que me han dado, e aprendido algo mas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2015)

El final que no funciona probalo con iman y tester.

De todas maneras me parece que están mal conectados , uno debería cortar en un sentido y el otro en el otro.


----------

